# yall should come to south Ga



## hoghunter007 (May 8, 2017)

no mountains here. put the dogs on the ground and put BIG bears in the truck. opening day last year. 460, 490, 510.


----------



## jbogg (May 9, 2017)

Those are huge!  I know nothing about dog hunting, but that is impressive.


----------



## gbscott4 (May 9, 2017)

Such amazing animals. Awesome work.


----------



## The mtn man (May 10, 2017)

Sweet!!! I always wondered why coastal bears are generally bigger than mountain bears. North Carolina coast has some bruisers.


----------



## shootemall (May 16, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (May 21, 2017)

The mtn man said:


> Sweet!!! I always wondered why coastal bears are generally bigger than mountain bears. North Carolina coast has some bruisers.



Coastal bears usually have access to higher protein food sources throughout the year so they are larger on average. 

There are plenty of bears that size in the northern zone too...we just aren't allowed to hunt them using training wheels...I mean hounds 

The other problem with killing big bears up here is getting them out of the woods. I thought it was HILARIOUS when I read about that one that went 599 this year in the south  and they were talking about how difficult and long the drag out was...it took like 2 hours to drag like 100 yards over flat land. Try 2 miles, 8 hours and about 1000 feet of elevation change. 

All that said, nice bears dude. I'd probably try running them with dogs too if we were allowed to.


----------



## Mack in N.C. (May 27, 2017)

The mtn man said:


> Sweet!!! I always wondered why coastal bears are generally bigger than mountain bears. North Carolina coast has some bruisers.



I dont know about southern Ga. bears but Coastal NC bears are bigger than mountain bears because they do not hibernate like some mountain bears thus eating all winter plus NC coastal bears have more food than mountain bears.  Crops in the fields and lots of food in the swamps.

seen a solid 600 lber recently.   some that size are killed every year in nc.


----------



## jbogg (May 28, 2017)

I watched a solid 400lb boar for around 20 minutes up on Chattahoochee the last week of turkey season.  He looked like a barrel with legs.  I can't imagine one 100 - 200lbs larger.  I believe he would get a pass from me if I was solo.


----------

